# .17 hmr for coyotes?



## timewellwasted

fowlpursuit said:


> Wow congrats.. Still looking for my first.. What was the range u shot that dog at?



Thanks! It was around 50-60 yards. Came in to a rabbit distress call.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fowlpursuit

What kinda scopes do u guys have on ur guns? My bushnell that came with the gun has seen better days.. Really want a 12x variable but not a big fan of the AO's for hunting purposes.


----------



## kingfishcam

I have a mueller with AO and love it. I dont think I will ever buy another scope without AO or a side focus. Even for the hunting optics.


----------



## selvig36

I have a savage bolt laminated stainless I would be willing to sell. Comes with 800 round of ammo. Leopold stainless 3x9.


----------



## timewellwasted

I have a tasco 6-24 power scope. It works pretty well and it's nice to have the high zoom capability for long range hunting or plinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snowman6443

I have the sweet .17 by bsa it's done great so far and good price


----------

